# F1 Visa



## candy81 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I have got my F1 visa and will be heading to the states to study. I have a quick question, which is kinda obvious but wanted to make sure. I do not need to fill in the ESTA online if I have received an F1 visa?

Many Thanks.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

candy81 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have got my F1 visa and will be heading to the states to study. I have a quick question, which is kinda obvious but wanted to make sure. I do not need to fill in the ESTA online if I have received an F1 visa?
> 
> Many Thanks.


No, you don't need an ESTA.


----------

